# Après orage,  mon Imac (pourtant éteint) ne s'allume plus !



## anne.canu (14 Septembre 2006)

Bonjour !

Je suis rentrée un soir et en voulant allumer mon I mac (OS 9) rien... Que le silence de la pièce.

Pas de bouton qui clignote, pas bruit de ressort au démarrage...simplement rien !

Alors je sais que dans la journée il y a eu de l'orage, mais cela peut-il endommager un Imac éteint ?

Ai-je vraiment tout perdu ?..... snif snif


----------



## naas (14 Septembre 2006)

Bonjour et bienvenue sur macg&#233; 
Oui cela peut (et m&#234;me certainement) endommager un imac m&#234;me eteint car la surtension parvient via le fil jusqu'a l'imac
maintenant cela peux &#234;tre que l'alimentation qui a claqu&#233;, en d'autres termes ton disque dur lui est intact, donc tes informations sont encore l&#224;.

il te faut:
1 acheter un nouveau mac
2 rapatrier tes infos depuis ton disque dur

maintenant comme tu es sous os9 il serit peut &#234;tre judicieux d'acheter un mac non intel d'occasion pour avoir classic et donc avoir tes logiciels et fichiers qui tournent sous macos9


----------



## patlek (14 Septembre 2006)

a tout hasard, il faudrait brancher un autre apparei sur la prise, vérifier que ce ne serait pas la prise ou un fusible qui a laché


----------



## kritoph (14 Septembre 2006)

Oui,
le fait qu'il soit éteint ne change strictement rien lors d'un orage. Eteint ou allumé, il suffit qu'il soit branché pour que la foudre fasse son oeuvre...
Comme le dit le post précédent, vérifie la prise de courant, ainsi que les fusibles de ton appart-maison.
Bye


----------



## claude72 (15 Septembre 2006)

kritoph a dit:


> Oui,
> le fait qu'il soit éteint ne change strictement rien lors d'un orage. Eteint ou allumé, il suffit qu'il soit branché pour que la foudre fasse son oeuvre...


Surtout que même "éteint", l'alimentation est toujours sous tension (et en fonctionnement) et une partie de la carte-mère aussi : ce qui permet de l'allumer avec un simple petit bouton poussoir (voire même au clavier).


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Septembre 2006)

anne.canu a dit:


> Ai-je vraiment tout perdu ?..... snif snif



Pas forcément, Mac éteint, ça à pu griller l'alim et même la carte mère, mais certainement pas le disque dur, donc, tu peux récupérer celui ci, acheter d'occasion un iMac équivalent, et monter ton disque dur dedans, ou plus simple, acheter un boîtier firewire et mettre ton ancien disque dedans.


Toutefois, avant d'en arriver là, tu peux brancher autre chose sur la prise pour vérifier qu'il y a bien du jus ... Naaan pas tes doigts :affraid:, ou brancher le Mac sur une prise dont tu es certaine du fonctionnement, histoire d'être sûre de ne pas jeter un Mac en bon état.


----------



## PA5CAL (15 Septembre 2006)

Jeter le Mac sans savoir ce qui a grillé :mouais: ??? C'est peut-être aller un peu vite en besogne. Si ça se trouve, il n'y a peut-être qu'un simple fusible qui a grillé à l'intérieur !


----------



## MamaCass (15 Septembre 2006)

D'accord avec Pa5cal !

Et puis l'assurance habitation prend en compte ce genre d'accident !


----------



## claude72 (15 Septembre 2006)

PA5CAL a dit:


> Jeter le Mac sans savoir ce qui a grillé :mouais: ??? C'est peut-être aller un peu vite en besogne. Si ça se trouve, il n'y a peut-être qu'un simple fusible qui a grillé à l'intérieur !


D'après mon expérience passée de dépanneur télé, je peux t'affirmer que dans un appareil qui a pris la foudre, il y a rarement qu'un simple fusible grillé : la surtension provoquée par la foudre endommage beaucoup de composants, à tel point que dans le dépannage télé/vidéo, la règle est simple : un appareil qui a pris la foudre va à la poubelle, et rien n'est récupéré ou réutilisé.

Dans un ordinateur, le principe est le même : tous les composants peuvent être endommagé, y compris le disque dur qui peut avoir subit une surtension autant par son alimentation que par le bus de données (mais rien ne t'empêche d'essayer de le réutiliser : tu ne risques que de perdre les données que tu stockeras dessus)


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Septembre 2006)

Elle risque aussi de r&#233;cup&#233;rer celle qu'elle a d&#233;j&#224; stock&#233; dessus


----------



## naas (16 Septembre 2006)

ton experience est vraie, cependant d'apr&#232;s une autre experience r&#233;cente, seuls les transfos ont pris, le primaire et je suppose un peu du secondaire aussi 
mais pas le disque dur, il y a donc de l'espoir


----------



## Franky Boy (16 Septembre 2006)

Tu n'as rien à perdre, alors, essaye...


----------



## PA5CAL (16 Septembre 2006)

claude72 a dit:


> D'apr&#232;s mon exp&#233;rience pass&#233;e de d&#233;panneur t&#233;l&#233;, je peux t'affirmer que dans un appareil qui a pris la foudre, il y a rarement qu'un simple fusible grill&#233; : la surtension provoqu&#233;e par la foudre endommage beaucoup de composants, &#224; tel point que dans le d&#233;pannage t&#233;l&#233;/vid&#233;o, la r&#232;gle est simple : un appareil qui a pris la foudre va &#224; la poubelle, et rien n'est r&#233;cup&#233;r&#233; ou r&#233;utilis&#233;.
> 
> Dans un ordinateur, le principe est le m&#234;me : tous les composants peuvent &#234;tre endommag&#233;, y compris le disque dur qui peut avoir subit une surtension autant par son alimentation que par le bus de donn&#233;es (mais rien ne t'emp&#234;che d'essayer de le r&#233;utiliser : tu ne risques que de perdre les donn&#233;es que tu stockeras dessus&#8230


Tout-&#224;-fait d'accord pour ce qui est de l'&#233;tat des appareils ayant pris la foudre (c'est aussi ce qui ressort de mon exp&#233;rience).

Seulement l&#224;, rien n'indique que &#231;a a &#233;t&#233; le cas. *Ce n'est qu'une supposition. Et on ne va mettre le Mac &#224; la poubelle sur ce simple soup&#231;on*. Le minimum serait de v&#233;rifier.


----------

